# Norco Fluid 24 review



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

I like seeing how the kids are going on their new bikes and after reading the review of the Transition 24 posted thought I would get in on the act.

After much debate we decided on the Norco Fluid 24 for our 7 year old son. He is 130cm tall and weighs 22kgs (4'3"/48.5lbs). We are in Australia so fairly restricted in terms of brands. We wanted hydraulic brakes, good suspension that worked, reasonable weight and dual suspension was a bonus. The Norco ticked the most boxes and we got a good deal through our local bike shop.

On receiving the bike the first reaction was wow. It is a really slick looking package. The bike really does look like a expensive adult dual suspension bike that got shrunk - the web site pictures (below) dont really do it justice. 









What we changed - the cranks are a bit long at 152mm for our 7 year old so they are being replaced by 140mm trek grow cranks which have a 32 tooth front chain ring so we also changed the back cluster from 11 - 36 to 11-40. He is too short yet to use the dropper seat post so we removed it and replaced it with a cheap, light cut down aluminium seat post. The bike weights 12 kg (26 lb) which while a bit heavier than I would like is not too bad for a dual suspension. We were planning to change out a few more things (carbon bars etc) but after seeing him ride it I think we will leave it for a while.

Riding experience
The immediate step change to this bike (going from a 20" Trek Superfly which has no suspension) was a step up in confidence, speed and ability. After 2 short rides and a jump session on this bike our 7 year old decided he wanted to enter the local Gravity Enduro round in the under 15 category. He completed all the down hill legs of the course with confidence and the bike handled beautifully (the organisers decreed that under 10s - meaning only Zac - got a lift up the hills between stages which he thought was great). He is getting full travel out of the suspension and he can really throw the bike around both on the ground and in the air. The bike seems to be very well balanced. Everything just seems to work well and looks great.
Here are a couple of photos of him at the top of one of the runs (which actually had some quite significant up hill sections in them) at the Gravity Enduro:


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Coleman22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice review! I've been looking into a proper FS bike for my kids stepping up to 26" wheel size. The fluid 6.2 looks great. Love the geometry of these bikes and seems like yours isn't too heavy. Only 26lbs. 
The 26 is probably a few pounds heavier I bet.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

I ended up going with the fliuid 6.2+, coming off of his charger 24 . its a tiny bit in the big side , but s fast as kids go hell be fine..lol. Norco ,,in my opinon makes some, some of the most fully equipped kids bikes on the market


----------



## Benjamin B (Sep 24, 2018)

G'day,
We're getting our son the same bike for his birthday in a couple of weeks, and we're also in Oz. I was considering changing the 11-36 cassette for a suntour 11-42, but I'm concerned about how close the derailleur would then hang to the ground on a 24-inch wheel. Have you found that to be a problem? Thanks for the review...
Ben


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Benjamin B said:


> G'day,
> We're getting our son the same bike for his birthday in a couple of weeks, and we're also in Oz. I was considering changing the 11-36 cassette for a suntour 11-42, but I'm concerned about how close the derailleur would then hang to the ground on a 24-inch wheel. Have you found that to be a problem? Thanks for the review...
> Ben


I'm going to be moving from a 20" to 24" FS and also would like 11sp. Not sure it'll be a Norco Fluid (would like a bit more travel) but 11sp seems like a must for trail riding. Being that TrailCraft comes stock with Shimano XT 11sp, I'm sure the derailleur length shouldn't be an issue. The newer Norco Fluid FS already come with 11-42 sunrace cassette. So prob not issue there .


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

We are using a 11-42 with a M8000 rear mech... well over a year on rocky and rough without any issues


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Benjamin B said:


> G'day,
> We're getting our son the same bike for his birthday in a couple of weeks, and we're also in Oz. I was considering changing the 11-36 cassette for a suntour 11-42, but I'm concerned about how close the derailleur would then hang to the ground on a 24-inch wheel. Have you found that to be a problem? Thanks for the review...
> Ben


Hi Ben
We have not had any issues with the larger cassette. Having said that the lastest version comes with a larger cassette as standard so if you are buying new you will not have to change it. The newer version also comes with burlier tyres so is a bit heavier. Awesome little bike..


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

svinyard said:


> I'm going to be moving from a 20" to 24" FS and also would like 11sp. Not sure it'll be a Norco Fluid (would like a bit more travel) but 11sp seems like a must for trail riding.


Not from our experience ... although we are running a 11-42 M8000 it only provides 1 extra tooth over a 10sp with a expander. 
We replaced the 10sp because it needed a new cassette, and I got a 11-42 M8000 one on 50% discount and I already had the rear mech...and spare 11sp chains (also bought at discount) and I'd got through my spare 10sp chains (previously bought at discount)

the other half of the reason was just maximising spares and usage... 
when we go away for a weekend I have a spare chain, brake fluid and bleed kit, spare brake pads, spare hose... etc.

Based on use I didn't even consider going to a range only achievable on 11sp... indeed had it been a 11-40 on 50% discount I'd probably have bough that (as it was replacing a 12-40)... and having an extra gear makes no real difference

I wouldn't not buy a bike with 10sp ... I'd just follow my usual wear out the drive chain before replacing method...


----------

